# Introducing www.artloss.com >>>



## Ernie Romers (Apr 27, 2005)

Quote:

Perhaps you can alert your members that the Art Loss Register is available to register their stolen watches. There is no fee if their insurance company is one of our subscribers. We search almost every major auction house in the world for stolen watches. We are a free service for law enforcement.

You may view more at www.artloss.com.


Christopher A. Marinello
General Counsel
The Art Loss Register 
20 East 46th Street, Suite 1402 
New York, New York 10017 
Tel: (212) 297-0941 
Fax: (212) 972-5091 
Toll Free: (877) ART-LOSS 
www.artloss.com


----------

